# N.E Ohio Tournaments '06



## The Kernel

Ohio State Carp Championship

West Branch Reservoir

Sun May 28th 2006.(All dates subject to approval) Dawn till Dusk

$20.00 Big fish pool, Optional $80.00 top three fish pool.

$100.00 all in.




Cuyahoga River Carp Championship

June 18th 2006. Dawn till Dusk.

$10.00 Big fish pool, Optional $40.00 top three fish pool.

$50.00 all in.

A keep/carp sack will be required by all competitors. 




Portage Lakes Carp Championship (North Reservoir)

Sat/Sun July 29th 2006. Dusk till Dawn .

$10.00 Big fish pool, Optional $40.00 top three fish pool.

$50.00 all in.

A keep/carp sack will be required by all competitors. 


Additional prizes for these events donated by: 

http://www.lonestarbaits.com/

http://www.americancarpsociety.com:8080/ACS/home.jsp

http://www.powerpro.com/


More info to follow.


----------



## The Kernel

Provisional Rules for these events:


1. All competitors must be pre-registered and be pre paid for the draw.

2. Only one peg can be drawn on the day. The competitor/s must fish within a rod length of the spot marker.

3. Plumbing and pre-baiting can begin as soon as you arrive at the peg.

4. A 15 minute extension will be given for fish hooked prior to the finish. 

5. If a competitor leaves a pegged area all rods must be reeled in. 

6. Any individual found fishing more than 2 rods during the competition, will be disqualified.

7. Tackle: 1 single hook per rod, 2 rods per angler, spods and marker rods are allowed, 2 additional spare rods are allowed per entry. 

8. All fish must be alive and in good health to be weighed in.

9. All baiting must take place from the bank within the peg area. No boats or floatation devices of any kind may be used. Swimming is prohibited.

10. It is preferred that unhooking mats be used, and carp sacks to retain fish prior to weighing. Teams are responsible for their own mats and slings. (Some will be available)

11. All fish weighed must be a cyprinus carpio species (ie common, mirror, leather carp)

12. The weight is determined by the weigh marshall and agreed upon by the competitor.

13. Any bait is allowable as long as it is not harmful to the fish or the environment.

14. Marshals shall be permitted to search a competitors swim, vehicle etc. if deemed necessary.

15. Any competitor breaking the rules will be disqualified.

16. An Ohio fishing license required for these events. 

17. The winner will be decided by combined weight of their top three fish. In the event of a tie, the tie will be broken by the top two biggest fish. 

18. The winner of the top three fish is also eligible for the big fish prize.

19. In the event of only one fish being caught then that competitor wins all prizes.

20. Prizes will depend on entry numbers.

21. Competitors are encouraged to help each with the netting of fish and good sporting behaviour is expected.

22. Anglers can fish together if they wish but this must be made clear to the organisers prior to the draw and only one "draw" per pair will be allowed.

23. Only three fish per competitor will be weighed by the marshalls.

24. All Ohio and Park regulations apply.


----------



## RiverRat

Sounds good Mark, too bad they are all in Northern Ohio, I dont think i'll drive all the way up there to fish for a day though.

Good luck with the tounys, its what this STATE needs!!! I hope you guys hook up with ACS and run events for this region.

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Looking good Mark...looks like you guys are off and running. Hope to make at least one of these.


----------



## The Kernel

Thanks guys, we are running a series of events that will hopefully offer something to carpers of all persuasions, an optional pool allows even the most casual of carpers the chance to come and try their luck for a small price. This years venues have been selected accordingly:


West Branch Reservoir.

Absolutely stuffed full of carp with an average size well into double figures...there are many high teen fish in here and no one is quite sure of what size the carp in here can actually reach, to my knowledge it hasn't been fully explored. On a good day it is non stop action. For a review of a CAG fish-in at this venue see here:

http://www.cagohio.net/eventwriteups/westbranch2004.htm



Cuyahoga River

This river contains a huge head of carp, there are a lot of voracious smaller carp in this water and it will be a real challenge to sort out the better quality fish, we expect many fish to be landed at this venue. The biggest fish known to be landed from here and verified by a CAG member weighed 17lbs...A good specimen anywhere in Ohio. This venue is scenic, despite being downtown, is very easy to get to, and has picnic tables for those that might want to make it a family occasion. For those that may need supplies on the day there is an Acme and a tackle store within a three minute walk. There are several burger places within a mile if you fancy a break from hauling....


North Reservoir

This venue will be challenging. There are some huge carp in this water..There have been thirties from here in the past and a fantastic mid twenties mirror was landed by a CAG member from here only last year...This water has the potential to throw up a real surprise or two. It has even and easy bank access and you can park at every peg. Being a Saturday night Tournament it allows those that prefer longer sessions the opportunity to stay on through Sunday.


----------



## The Kernel

The West Branch event will be a fixed peg draw, i.e a series of numbered markers will be placed on the bank and corresponding numbers will be drawn from a hat by the competitors.


----------



## The Kernel

Additional prizes for these events including pop-ups, pellets, particle mix, glugs, flavours etc donated by:

The Boilie Shop


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Boilie Shop...a great supporter with great products. Good show Mark.


----------



## PAYARA

Mark,Talk to GM or somebody about getting some cars donated


----------



## The Kernel

Additional prizes for these events very kindly donated by Resistance Tackle.






More details to follow.


----------



## Mr Big

Well, you've gone far enough north to be safe frome the souther paylaker crowd. As if it was by mistake. Come on south a few hundred miles and it should be a different event.


----------



## The Kernel

Yeah yeah Tom....excuses excuses. You can't win it if you aint in it....


----------



## BottomBouncer

why is WB more $$$ than the other events?


----------



## PAYARA

Because its the best venue over-all!


----------



## The Kernel

Also we want the prize list to reflect the title....and a sizable pot should make it a tempting proposition for seriously competitive anglers from around the state and beyond to take a long drive.


----------



## BottomBouncer

How many are expected?


----------



## The Kernel

We will have a better idea closer to the event. I hope you can make it...there is a fantastic prize list shaping up.


----------



## The Kernel

Ritchie and I got together last night to discuss more details of these events. We have decided to have three cash prizes per ten anglers participating. That would be the big fish prize and first, second and third place etc in the big three category.


----------



## PAYARA

Whatever you say dude!


----------



## The Kernel

psfishing has very generously donated one of these for the May tournament:



http://www.psfishing.com/professional-carp-rod-bag.html


----------



## PAYARA

Looking good Mark!...with all the stuff your getting donated,
these events are starting to look like the CCC!

You should get in touch with Alex about getting some gear......
Some leads maybe?


----------



## The Kernel

Additional prizes for these events donated by Scorpion Tackle. I have been told that it could be a set of alarms or even a remote set. Either way a very nice prize for someone.


----------



## bcapien

Looking good man..I cant wait until the 1st event..I will see what i can do on getting some more stuff to give out as prizes...


----------



## crappielooker

im gonna come up and win it all.. bweaaahaahaaaa..


----------



## Herkel

Mark, 
Well I finally made it here, I just wanted to know if there was a cut off on how many teams can enter the contest?


----------



## The Kernel

Herkel 

Welcome aboard! There are some very knowledgable angler on this forum who will happily answer any questions on local venues (see the berlin post I forwarded to you). 
This is an individual event, but you can fish with a partner if you wish.
There is no cut off date as such...but we are not allowed to exchange cash on State property here in Ohio so you will need to register in advance. In answer to your question on the other thread about the pot and entry being too small to attract people from out of state then all I can say is be patient....we are trying something new and hope that people will support us and respond to the idea and in time it could develop into a major tournament. It is something of a nightmare trying to formulate the ideal entry package...several people have told me that the entry fee is WAY too much!! Proving that you most definitely can't please all the people all the time!... which is why we have built in an optional pot hoping to attract people with a smaller budget.



Given a reasonable entry their will be some superb cash and tackle prizes that will be well worth winning. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Herkel

Mark, Man is this tough trying to get the hang of using a different board to post. Everything on here is strange to me. I just cant seem to get the hang of it. So please bere with me. I'am going to try to make it in May and I'll try to get as many guys as I can to Join me. Maybe we can make this contest a big deal. I read the C.A.G. report on West Branch and it sounded pretty good. I was on the other board earlier and it sounded like Buster was a little jacked. I wanted to try to help but I dont know all the facts. Do you dislike Keith? He seems OK to me. It did sound like he got a bum deal But like I said I dont know the whole story. HERKEL


----------



## The Kernel

Herkel

Any idea how many guys might be interested? If there is a few then another idea might be to have a team contest included in this event? We could have an additional side pot for this? This could be say three,four or five a side, the combined weight of top three fish for each angler...
This could be really interesting, there maybe some euro match style anglers coming also..so not only would the team event could be representative of different States but it could be of styles also. bragging rights could be excelent! Let me know...


----------



## PAYARA

Mark,...Just curious,whats the plan if there is a BIG turn out?
The East Boat Launch is only so big?(That is where you planned
to hold this event?)And its a pretty good distance to another
site with good bank access,...if we were forced to spred out?
Not to mention if the weather is nice,this lake WILL be a TOTAL
ZOO to begin with.


----------



## crappielooker

woow.. filled out the east side ramp area?.. how many people are we talking about here?, roughly will do..


----------



## PAYARA

Ak-That bank at the East Launch could fill up quickly.I have
no idea of the amount of anglers that plan to fish the event?
(I hope my last post didn't make it sound like I did  )But I 
could see some issues with 'comfortable' bank space if theres 
more than 15-16 anglers on that one bank???Theres alot of
bank in that area,but some it is totaly unfishable.


----------



## The Kernel

Absolutely no idea guys....sort of how long is a piece of string? Ak will you be coming? I hope so...We may have to limit the numbers, we won't be having people sat on top of each other.

We have talked about another area that Richie has fished that may be more suitable regarding the zoo effect. We hope to get out this weekend for a look once the snow has gone. Anyone on this forum who is interested in the West Branch event who hasn't contacted me about it please let me know.

Greg

Do you want to come for a reccy on Sunday?


----------



## PAYARA

Mark,Thats fine by me...I would have to be picked up or maybe
dropped off at your place?  Call me!


----------



## Herkel

Mark, If you need any help setting things up let me know. When you refer to the W. branch do you mean Kirwan Res.?[Campbellsport] HERKEL


----------



## PAYARA

Herkel....Both the same place!


----------



## The Kernel

We managed to get up there today to scout it out. It was very interesting seeing the swims when the water level is so low, some of them are FULL of fallen trees that you couldn't see at normal water levels. We have pencilled in swims at the East boat ramp, West boat ramp, Shelterhouse 3-4, Knapp and Cableline Road + more. This will be a true test of carping skills, some swims we have chosen will offer more options than the typical approach...all of them we would be more than happy to fish ourselves.


----------



## Herkel

Mark, I haven't seen you post for several days now, I hope every thing is OK. Well warm weather is on the way [Yeah] We have been fishing at 84 lakes up here in PA. for the last couple of weeks now. Did pretty good a couple of days [23 lb.was the biggest] but I had one night that I quit counting after 20 fish. I think I might go today and give it another shot. If you get bored and don't mind traveling come on over and get the cob webs off your lines, I'am sure I can put you on some fish. HERKEL


----------



## The Kernel

Herkel

I might actually get out and do a bit myself next week! Weve been ironing out a few details for the events and looking into some trophies. All being well you should be able to register in the next couple of weeks. How many guys from PA are coming?


----------



## Herkel

Hi Mark, Right now I have a half dozen or so but others are bitting. They want to know how the rest of the money [80$] will be broke down. I told them I'am not sure but would let them know as soon as I find out. A couple of guys thought a Ohio vs. PA.contest would and could be a lot of fun in the near future. It could be held as a yearly event with each state to pick a time and place to hold the event. Let me know your thoughts on this matter. HERKEL


----------



## The Kernel

Based on twenty five full entries (We are allowing aproximately ten percent to cover expenses) we will be paying:

Top Three fish: 

1st $1000

2nd $400

3rd $300.

4th $100 


Big Fish:

1st $300 

2nd $150


The team thing could be fun...we can work that out a little closer to the date once we know exactly who will be coming.


----------



## Herkel

Sounds good Mark, I'll get the word out this weekend. I think 84 lake is going to have night fishing Fri.& Sat. So alot of the die hards will be there. I got 12 today but it was still pretty cold. I'am looking foward to the weekend [62 fri.& 70 Sat.] Lows in the 50's Now thats what I've been waiting for. HERKEL


----------



## The Kernel

Where exactly is 84 lake? What is the zip code? Can you post up the rules? Thanks H.


----------



## TimJC

I found this on Google Earth. It looks to be 4 paylakes.

http://84lakes.com/

84 Lakes Lounge
724 228 3552
1937 Route 136
Eighty Four, PA 15330


----------



## Herkel

Tim, Your right 84 lake is a pay lake. It's about 4 miles outside Washington PA. on Rt. 136 E. The rules are 2 pole limit one hook per line. fish must be caught in the mouth, No hog mash,soy bean and sometimes corn. They just stocked two ton of big fish super bowl Sun. [15-30 lb.er's] We have been catching fish since Jan. The biggest being 23Lb. but one night I stoped counting after 20 fish. This weekend looks pretty good there should be a good number of guys come out to fish so there should be some $$$ to be had if tou get in the kitties or pots. Mark I talked to Steve Lojeck tonight. He said he fished with you before. I think he's coming down this weekend to fish. If you think you might want to try your luck or just wet a line give me a call 724-554-7822 There should be a lot of action this weekend. HERKEL


----------



## Herkel

The phone number for 84 lakes is 724-228-8527 The one they posted on google is for the bar. Fish are still bitting pretty good. We went last night but it was really cold. I couldn't understand why my line wasn't sinking. Then I found out the lake was freezing. When we netted the last fish the net froze to the table it was sat on. HERKEL


----------



## liquidsoap

i looked at the website for 84 lakes, they stock alligator gar, looks pretty cool, are there different lakes for different species???


----------



## PAYARA

I was just looking at the satalite imagaes of this place.Exactly 
how many carp are crammed into these ponds?For one to be having 
10-20+ fish a night with the water on the verge of freezing,it has to 
have a serious head of fish!?Also where do they get their carp?And 
as 'Soap asked,are all the fish species placed into the same ponds?
There only appears to be 3 ponds and Iam guessing that people
only fish the two?...

BTW-Are there really common carp to 50lb as their site suggests?Or 
are they grass carp?


----------



## Herkel

I've never seen a 50 but I have caught a 44. and a 39. The lakes are rather small so the fish are confined to a small area making it a lot easier to catch them. Two of the lakes have carp but the biggest one has the most. the upper two are stocked with trout and cat fish. They just stocked two ton of 15-30 lb'ers super bowl Sunday. I fished today but the bite was off. I only got four. I hope the bite is better tomorrow. There's bigger carp in the middle lake but the trout fishermen have got the lake tied up and you can't get a good spot to fish untile after April 15th. So you are better off in the bigger lake untile than HERKEL


----------



## Herkel

I'am sorry I almost forgot, The carp are comon yellow and they come from Mich. Although there are some buff. Haven't ever seen any grass carp caught there. H.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I may need to come out and visit for a day trip, do they sell Yuengling at the bar there??? 

It would be a good time to check out and stock up on some beer.


----------



## Herkel

You can eat and drink at the bar while you watch your lines. If you get too drunk they might ask you to leave, So if you drink, do so within reason. I dont want to see anyone asked to leave. HERKEL


----------



## Herkel

I'am glad none of you guys came to 84 lakes this weekend because the bite was off for some reason, Although the bigger fish did bite OK. There was a 23,a 20 1/4,a 19 1/2 a 19 3/4 and a 18 3/4 The fish started moving pretty good Sun. night. I hope next weekend the bite will be better. HERKEL


----------



## Herkel

Mark, I was just wondering whats going on with the contest? I see Buster moved the topic to a different page. Whats with that? Did we do something wrong? Herk


----------



## The Kernel

H

Not much to report really, we have the permit and we will be having a mid-day and end of day weigh in. Hope to see you on the bank.


----------



## Herkel

I'll be there, I need to know where we have to send our money or do we pay there when we register? If so where do we meet to do this? Herk


----------



## The Kernel

H

You need to be paid up in full in advance, we are not allowed to exchange cash on State property. You have a pm with the relevant info.


----------



## Herkel

Mark, I sent you a PM but I'am not too good on this board so I hope you got it. Herk


----------



## BigChessie

Hey AK you heading up for this???


----------



## The Kernel

If anyone would like to print this and post it at their local tackle store we would apreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## crappielooker

bigcheese.. i may, depends on how things goes.. 
mark.. i'm gonna catch that mirror in your pic this year..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Hey Kernal, thats a cool little flyer ya got there. I like it. Hope it turns at well for ya. Kind of a far drive for me, still kicking the idea around though.

Jake


----------



## The Kernel

Thanks Jake...there's a great campsite right on the water at West Branch if you want to make a weekend of it. Hope to see you on the bank!


----------



## Herkel

Mark, I've seen your flyer posted on a PA. CAG site, I hope there's going to be enough room If all these guys decide to come. Looks like you might a bigger turn out than you thought. HERKEL


----------



## The Kernel

Herkel said:


> Mark, I've seen your flyer posted on a PA. CAG site, I hope there's going to be enough room If all these guys decide to come. Looks like you might a bigger turn out than you thought. HERKEL


H

Do you have a link to that site? Here is a link to the campgrounds at West Branch, my advice is to book early:

http://www.westbranchstatepark.com/new_page_7, camping.htm


----------



## Herkel

Mark, some of the guys want to know how much they have to send to reserve a spot for the contest? I told them I didn't know but I would try to find out. Herk


----------



## The Kernel

Herkel said:


> Mark, some of the guys want to know how much they have to send to reserve a spot for the contest? I told them I didn't know but I would try to find out. Herk



H

$20.00 gets you in the Big Fish pot and in the tournament. Another $80.00 gets you in the Big Three Fish pot. $100.00 gets you all in. I cannot take money from people on the day of the event...it is State Park rules. Pm me your address and I will send you some registration forms, how many do you need?


----------



## The Kernel

Gents

There will be one of the ATC and TCC prize winning 'Willow' rods up for grabs at this event! 
You will also get the chance to have a look at the new Resistance pod and landing net which Andy has donated as prizes for more events that we have planned for this year! 

https://www.resistancetackle.com/page.php?m...icview&pageID=3


----------



## The Kernel

Gents

By popular demand we are also including an optional three man Team event within the Tournament. The Team entry fee for this will be an additional $100.00. The winners will be determined by the combined weight (big three fish) of the individual team members. We have a healthy mix of Paylake/Euro style anglers signed up so far..it should be interesting.


----------



## The Kernel

Anyone interested in a chin wag and a few jars should meet up at the bar here on the Saturday night: 

http://www.thegolfcourses.net/golfcourses/OH/4288.htm


----------



## The Kernel

Bringing this thread to the top for anyone that is interested in taking part in Ohio carp competitions.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Mark,

I think I am going to try to make the June event. Memorial Day weekend isn't good for me and I will be on vacation in NC in July. I feel most comfortable fishing a river anyways. I guess I am going to have to come up with a keep sack between here and there though. Good Luck with the event next weekend and hope ya have a great turn-out. A competitive trail is what we need in Ohio, for those of us who want to do a little more than just BS on the bank. I like fishing for fun but there is nothing wrong with putting some money where your mouth is.

Jake


----------



## Herkel

Jake, When you guys going to get together at Ray land? Mark, What time are you going to be at the country club? I'am coming up Sat. night and would like to hook up with you to square up with the$$$ for the contest. What the heii is a chin wag? Herk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Herk, already did.
http://www.fishingohio.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1512&sid=0654db0f87542d6b8ade92d0b9594f46

Or are you talking the CAG event at Rayland?
see here:
http://www.cagohio.net/


----------



## The Kernel

Herkel said:


> Jake, When you guys going to get together at Ray land? Mark, What time are you going to be at the country club? I'am coming up Sat. night and would like to hook up with you to square up with the$$$ for the contest. What the heii is a chin wag? Herk


H

I'll be there around seven o'clock...Where are you staying? How many of you are coming?

A 'chin wag' is an English expression for when your chin moves rapidly and coherrent sounds come out of your mush (your mouth)...


----------



## Herkel

Jake, I guess it was the one in may that I was waiting for. Don't know how I missed it. I will make the one in Aug. Unless I get down there for the spawn. I think I missed the buff run up Erie this year too. I didn't get a report that the spawn was on up there yet so I'am not sure. Herkel


----------



## Herkel

Mark, As of right now there will be three. I'am not sure where we are going to stay I'll give Ya a yell on the phone [telly] as soon as I have more info. Herk


----------



## TimJC

Herkel said:


> Mark, As of right now there will be three. I'am not sure where we are going to stay I'll give Ya a yell on the phone [telly] as soon as I have more info. Herk


A telly is a TV  

I believe the proper english word for phone is phone


----------



## Herkel

I guess you learn something new every day.  HERKEL


----------



## The Kernel

The Cuyahoga river event and the North reservoir event are cancelled due to a lack of interest.


----------

